# Диско-остеофитический комплекс. Протрузия С3-С4



## Sandy-777 (17 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день.
О себе: 43 года, 188/88. Сидячая работа.
Две недели назад выявили грыжу L5/S1 размером 0,8 см. По МРТ Сужение канала до 1,0 см в пояснично-крестовом отделе. Причина поиска неисправностей - ощущение холодных стоп на протяжении 2 месяцев. Причем в ночное время отсутствовало, возникало только при ходьбе и сидя, проходило после прогулки не некоторое время. Иногда покалывало пальцы ног, но не более 1-2 минут в день. Больше симптомов никаких не было.
Был на приеме у невропатолога, назначено консервативное лечение. Выполнено УЗИ вен и артерий нижних конечностей - норма.
Но вопрос не в этом.
По своей инициативе обследовал на МРТ шейный отдел и грудной.
В шейном отделе обнаружено (картина МРТ):
Высота межпозвонкового диска С3/С4 снижена, остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранена. МР сигналы от дисков равномерно снижены. Диско-остеофитические комплекс (правосторонняя парамедиально-медиальная протрузия диска с экзостомами), размером до 3 мм, с сужением правого радикулярного кармана 1ст (просвет сужен до 1/3) и прилежащих отделов дурального мешка. Эффективный саггитальный размер позвоночного канала в пределах нормы -13 мм.
В смежных отделах С3/С4 позвонков выявляются зоны жировой дегенерации (Модик 1).
Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков не изменены. Незначительные  краевые экзостозы по передним поверхностям тел позвонков.
В теле С7 определяется липогемангиома диаметром до 4 мм. Дугоотросчатые суставы с незначительными дистрофическими изменениями.
Спинноймозг, нервные корешки в видимых отделах без особенностей.
Заключение: МР картина умеренно выраженных дегенеративных изменений шейного отдале. Диско-остеофитический комплекс С3/С4 с диско-радикулярным конфликтом справа 1ст.

Что беспокоит:
- к холодным ногам добавилось похолодание рук (пальцы). Может это и не связано с грыжей, т.к. испытываю сильное нервное напряжение. Появилось после постановки диагноза в шейном отделе. Дома вечером руки не бывают холодными, утром встаю ничего не беспокоит (видимо, как-то зависит от положения тела)

Вопрос:
Насколько тяжело мое положение дел с шейным отделом (перспективы операции)? Что рекомендуете?

Прошу помощи.
К неврологу в ближайшее время не смогу попасть(


----------



## vbl15 (17 Ноя 2021)

Пока перспектив операции не вижу.


----------



## Sandy-777 (17 Ноя 2021)

@vbl15, спасибо большое.  Можно вас попросить ещё потратить время и более подробно посмотреть снимки. Выложил что было на диске с МРТ. https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YW0VCdmd7lZj5Q

Очень важно для меня с учётом жизненных обстоятельств


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Ноя 2021)

Sandy-777 написал(а):


> Причина поиска неисправностей - ощущение холодных стоп на протяжении 2 месяцев. Причем в ночное время отсутствовало, возникало только при ходьбе и сидя, проходило после прогулки не некоторое время. Иногда покалывало пальцы ног, но не более 1-2 минут в день. Больше симптомов никаких не было.
> Был на приеме у невропатолога, назначено консервативное лечение. Выполнено УЗИ вен и артерий нижних конечностей - норма.


А что в пояснице на МРТ? Наверняка не лучше шейного отдела.
У Вас все по возрасту и по особенностям позвоночника.



Sandy-777 написал(а):


> Вопрос:
> Насколько тяжело мое положение дел с шейным отделом (перспективы операции)? Что рекомендуете?


Не оперировать без показаний.



Sandy-777 написал(а):


> Прошу помощи.
> К неврологу в ближайшее время не смогу попасть(


А что от него ожидаете?



Вот этот комплекс. Он в правую сторону.
А почему вправо?
Ниже даю подсказку.


----------



## Sandy-777 (18 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день, @Доктор Ступин
Спасибо, что нашли время посмотреть мою тему.

1. Да, дела в пояснице не лучше чем в шейном. Грыжа L5-S1 0,80 см. Заключение прикладываю.
2. От невролога много не ожидаю. Общие рекомендации. Внимательно начал изучать Ваш сайт, дальнейшие действия вижу в гимнастиках (ЛФК) для всех отделов позвоночника, увеличение пеших прогулок, применения норвежской ходьбы
3. Если я Вас правильно понял, то:
- выявленные у меня изменения близки к неким типично-возрастным с учетом образа жизни и работы
- диско-остеофитический комплекс превалирует на правой стороне, т.к., скажем так, у меня особенность развития позвоночника в шее к этому располагает. Так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2021)

Так!
+ специальное ЛФК для шейного отдела


----------



## Sandy-777 (18 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо Вам!
Можно попросить у Вас ссылку на материалы сайта где есть это ЛФК для шей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2021)

Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				




Ваш пункт 5, лучше поучить с инструктором.


----------



## Sandy-777 (18 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!


----------



## Sandy-777 (30 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер. Согласно Вашей рекомендации выполняю 5 комплекс








						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				



Спасибо.
Как я понимаю, это универсальные упражнения на весь шейный отдел для его укрепления.
После изучения материалов форума решил уточнить такой момент. 
Зачастую, описывается методика воздействия на проблемные зоны (у меня это С3-С4)  так, что на саму проблемную зону не воздействуют, а действия направлены на улучшение кровообращения в смежных зонах и за счет этого улучшается работа и восстановление самой проблемной зоны. 
Вопрос: может есть более специфические упражнения в зависимости от уровня поражения (С3, С4 и т.п) или вопрос мой не уместен (так сказать "перемудрил" и путаю работу комплексов ЛФК 
 и работу мануальных терапевтов)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2021)

Sandy-777 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый вечер. Согласно Вашей рекомендации выполняю 5 комплекс
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Да. Но при выполнении его до боли и на боль, но не через боль, вполне можно восстановить подвижность в оставшихся непораженных сегметах


Sandy-777 написал(а):


> После изучения материалов форума решил уточнить такой момент.
> Зачастую, описывается методика воздействия на проблемные зоны (у меня это С3-С4)  так, что на саму проблемную зону не воздействуют, а действия направлены на улучшение кровообращения в смежных зонах и за счет этого улучшается работа и восстановление самой проблемной зоны.


Важно понимать что вы хотите восстановить в проблемной зоне.
Если подвижность то это боль.
Если кровоснабжение и трофику, то описанное вполне правильно.


Sandy-777 написал(а):


> Вопрос: может есть более специфические упражнения в зависимости от уровня поражения (С3, С4 и т.п) или вопрос мой не уместен (так сказать "перемудрил" и путаю работу комплексов ЛФК


Конечно есть, но тут надо все показывать. Для это и есть врачи и инструктора, разобраться и показать


Sandy-777 написал(а):


> и работу мануальных терапевтов)


И у мануальной терапии и у ЛФК одна и та же задача: Восстановление подвижности в непораженных сегментах и уменьшение подвижности в пораженных сегментах.


----------



## Sandy-777 (30 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Да. Но при выполнении его до боли и на боль, но не через боль, вполне можно восстановить подвижность в оставшихся непораженных сегметах
> 
> Важно понимать что вы хотите восстановить в проблемной зоне.
> Если подвижность то это боль.
> ...


Спасибо. Только, вот, абы к кому не пойдёшь, а до Люберец далеко и работа....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2021)

Везде есть хорошие врачи.
И у каждого врача есть те, кто считает его плохим доктором.


----------

